# Anyone know a great way to wake up early in the morning?



## EPURON (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I just wanted to ask you guys how you guys wake up early in the morning? Because i have a hard time waking up early in the morning :P


----------



## ZAX (Jan 16, 2014)

EPURON said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to ask you guys how you guys wake up early in the morning? Because i have a hard time waking up early in the morning :P



Hi Epuron,
I find it hard to wake up early, so what I do is that I set the cellular's alarm to a loud song, believe or not, the sudden loud music doesn't freak me out lol.
ZAX


----------



## Taul (Jan 16, 2014)

Try drinking water before going to bed.
The urge to pee in the morning is going to get you out of bed, you may need to calibrate the amount you need to drink vs the waking time but you can figure that out yourself.
Hope it works for you and its not just my age related thing


----------



## Fazza (Jan 17, 2014)

go to bed early


----------



## RoryA (Jan 17, 2014)

Have children.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Have children


...or get a puppy.
...or do BOTH (_not really sure what I was thinking..._)


----------



## TinaP (Jan 17, 2014)

Get a puppy.  

Seriously, though, I got my hearing-impaired mom a Sonic Boom alarm clock.  The sound part of the alarm is something like 120 decibels and there's a hockey puck size device you can put under your mattress that vibrates the bed.  I've even considered getting one for myself since I've been known to sleep through 30 minutes of my alarm.  I can't pull up a link to the clock because of blocks at work.


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Do they have that on amazon? :DDDD


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

RoryA said:


> Have children.



Hhahaa im only 17 so i will use that method soon :P


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Taul said:


> Try drinking water before going to bed.
> The urge to pee in the morning is going to get you out of bed, you may need to calibrate the amount you need to drink vs the waking time but you can figure that out yourself.
> Hope it works for you and its not just my age related thing



xD i'll try that


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

ZAX said:


> Hi Epuron,
> I find it hard to wake up early, so what I do is that I set the cellular's alarm to a loud song, believe or not, the sudden loud music doesn't freak me out lol.
> ZAX



Yeeeah tell me about it... My mom yells at me 4 times at 7am and i still don't manage to wake up haha


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Hhahaa im only 17 so i will use that method soon


Most teens I know consider getting up early anytime before noon.  Many of them stay up past midnight (which is the problem, right there).
If that is what is going on, getting to bed sooner will make it easier to get up earlier.
If you are not tired by midnight, try getting more exercise in the day to tire yourself out (and don't drink any caffeine after noon!).


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Joe4 said:


> Most teens I know consider getting up early anytime before noon.  Many of them stay up past midnight (which is the problem, right there).
> If that is what is going on, getting to bed sooner will make it easier to get up earlier.
> If you are not tired by midnight, try getting more exercise in the day to tire yourself out (and don't drink any caffeine after noon!).



Does gaming count as an exercise? xD jk but yeah ill try to get more exercise  Thanks for the tip joe! :D


----------



## TinaP (Jan 17, 2014)

> Do they have that on amazon? :DDDD


They have several different models on Amazon.  The one I got for my mom even makes noise and vibrates when the phone rings.


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

TinaP said:


> They have several different models on Amazon.  The one I got for my mom even makes noise and vibrates when the phone rings.



That is actually really cool xD. Last time i purchased something on amazon (december 10th 2013) it hasn't came to this day and when i called in today they said they "lost" my package. So they refunded my amazon gift balance but not the money on my visa... Hopefully if i buy this it won't happen again :/


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Does gaming count as an exercise?


If you play the WII like my son does, it probably does it.  He is always beat red and sweating after jumping around when playing the WII.


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Joe4 said:


> If you play the WII like my son does, it probably does it.  He is always beat red and sweating after jumping around when playing the WII.



I play on a PC so the only exercise i get is on my hands LOL


----------



## EPURON (Jan 17, 2014)

Though i have a wii but i don't have any sport games or anything. Just mario kart haha


----------



## ZAX (Jan 17, 2014)

EPURON said:


> Though i have a wii but i don't have any sport games or anything. Just mario kart haha



You can do exercises without equipment like push-ups, or abs exercises, um 15 btw.


----------



## Snakehips (Jan 17, 2014)

Joe4 said:


> ...or get a puppy.
> ...or do BOTH (_not really sure what I was thinking..._)



I quite like puppies, but to be honest I couldn't eat a whole one!

I might consider getting a cat.......................
But maybe not this one?..........    wake-up with a cat-vladka.wmv | on-line video | Uloz.to


----------



## taurean (Jan 19, 2014)

Get married, it will keep you awake


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jan 19, 2014)

You're 17!  It's natural...  Don't fight it, just go with the flow!  That way it's much more fun!

Oh to be 17 again!     I miss those days!


----------



## EPURON (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah i guess that's true


----------



## Snakehips (Jan 23, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> I might consider getting a cat.......................
> But maybe not this one?..........    wake-up with a cat-vladka.wmv | on-line video | Uloz.to



No feedback on this?

Did nobody check out this link>>>> wake-up with a cat-vladka.wmv | on-line video | Uloz.to 

or is it just me that found it amusing?


----------



## HalfAce (Feb 7, 2014)

> Anyone know a great way to wake up early in the morning?



Alive.


----------



## Marcelo Branco (Feb 13, 2014)

Take a look 

Russell Foster: Why do we sleep? - YouTube

M.


----------



## Doreen17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Setting more alarms that ring with 20 sec intervals is the best solution for me. I've bumped into this goofy "Wake Up and Smell the Bacon" thing the other day
Wake Up & Smell The Bacon
Unfortunately, you can't buy it yet  But one physical alarm clock, one set on your mobile device and one on your computer like this one will do the trick.


----------

